# Why am I so horny after a ride?



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

OK, this was a sort of an epiphany. I notice that after a ride, or even after a workout on the trainer, I take a quick shower and I am like a teenager again. I'm 48 years old, so for the most part, my libido is no where near what it was the teens and tweens. But after a ride, I feel like a raging wolf, and I start stalking my girlfriend.  

She's typically more than willing to take adavantage of me, so no problem there, :thumbsup: but what is it about cycling that has this effect? I am very physically active, jogging, weightlifting, x-c skiing, etc., but cycling seems to get the old juices flowing like nothing else. 

Is it because of the pressure on my junk/prostate, the endorphins, testosterone? 

Not that I mind it, just wondering. :devil:


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

TMI. 'nuff said.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

It's the endorphins IMO, Cycling produces a lot of it, I feel good after a ride and if you feel good you'll be more motivated for sex or any other activity.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

because your ride a Trek and wear a Discovery Jersey


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, it's not the Discovery jersey, all my clothers are unmarked.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

endorphin rush. and, unlike jogging, its not impact... after a run, even if i still have energy sitting down, i dont have a lot moving around because my joints are "tired" - and I'm 18!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Are you a female, biking over cobblestones?


----------



## bw77 (Sep 29, 2003)

I have found that a good roller workout makes me horny, but it just doesn't happen on the trainer. I guess that's a roller vs trainer issue that more riders should know about.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I have had the same experience. But it only happens when I ride my Campy equipped bikes. 

Shimanogo.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Increased sex drive is almost always associated with increased levels of testosterone. So I believe something is happening there. But the question is why cycling and not other sports? Maybe the intensity of cycling is more than weight lifting. I did a quick search on PubMed and didn't find much but here is an abstract of a journal article that looked interesting. All I can say is enjoy it while it lasts. 

*
The effects of exercise on reproductive function in men.*

Cumming DC, Wheeler GD, McColl EM.

Department of Obstetrics and Gynaecology, University of Alberta, Edmonton, Canada.

Physical activity has a range of effects on male reproductive function depending upon the intensity and duration of the activity and the fitness of the individual. In general, it appears that relatively short, intense exercise increases serum testosterone levels, but there is debate to what degree haemoconcentration, decreased clearance and/or increased synthesis are involved. It is clear from the promptness of the testosterone increment that the mechanism does not involve gonadotrophin stimulation of the testes. There is suppression of serum testosterone levels during and subsequent to more prolonged exercise (and to some extent in the hours following intense short term exercise). Again the mechanisms are not clear: a variety of systems could influence the decrease of testosterone synthesis, including decreased gonadotrophin, increased cortisol, catecholamine or prolactin levels, or perhaps even an accumulation of metabolic waste materials. Endurance training induces changes in the function of the reproductive axis in men in a manner which appears similar to the changes in women. As in women, there is a subclinical inhibition of normal reproductive function but it is unclear whether clinical expression of reproductive suppression is common in men. The long term, physiological suppression of the hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis in men is probably not of major significance but it is clear that further investigation in several areas is essential to provide continuing reassurance that 'exercise is good for you'.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Damn...

All I want to do after a ride is have a beer and check my e-mail. I think I need some of those endorphin thingies.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Do you ride with a pack of female cyclists?


----------



## cyclingthroughlife (Aug 2, 2008)

Obviously you are not married. Everyone knows that after 10 years of marriage, you look forward to riding a bike more than you do to sex (with your spouse, that is), and after a bike ride, the last thing you want is sex with your spouse...


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

cyclingthroughlife said:


> Obviously you are not married. Everyone knows that after 10 years of marriage, you look forward to riding a bike more than you do to sex (with your spouse, that is), and after a bike ride, the last thing you want is sex with your spouse...


am i married to you, because you sound like my wife?


----------



## Munro (Apr 29, 2008)

I am kind of disappointed in reading this... only my vision seems to improve.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I think this is happening because your after ride shower isn't cold enough.


----------



## Visitor302 (Aug 6, 2005)

I would say a cobination of the endorphan, and the testosterone thing with a bit of increased blood flow to "all points south" (if you will)


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

seeborough said:


> I have had the same experience. But it only happens when I ride my Campy equipped bikes.
> 
> Shimanogo.



HA! Love it! Must be the swarthy I-ti effect!


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

gh1 said:


> Do you ride with a pack of female cyclists?


Now yer talkin'

There are some babes out there on the roads


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

cyclingthroughlife said:


> Obviously you are not married. Everyone knows that after 10 years of marriage, you look forward to riding a bike more than you do to sex (with your spouse, that is), and after a bike ride, the last thing you want is sex with your spouse...



err...not so fast. I've lived with the same woman for 18 years, and we still tear it off. She's dealing with the normal limitations of her age, but we are able to work around it  

Without getting too coarse, her doctor has been able to make some recommendations, etc.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

blakcloud said:


> Increased sex drive is almost always associated with increased levels of testosterone. So I believe something is happening there. But the question is why cycling and not other sports? Maybe the intensity of cycling is more than weight lifting. I did a quick search on PubMed and didn't find much but here is an abstract of a journal article that looked interesting. All I can say is enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> *
> The effects of exercise on reproductive function in men.*
> ...



+1

Thank you for a scientific response to my wise ass initial question


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

This works both ways. If your ride is shorter and high intensity I think in general your body is fired up and all things are really working at their optimal, including your sex drive.

Now if you went out for 4-6 hour training rides everyday that would probably lower your sex drive over time if you also had a job and additional stress. 

Of course having a really hot female(s) around can stir these feelings no matter how tired you are. 

I'll agree with the poster above. There's some really hot road racing chicks out there. They look good and they're in good shape and the tight cloths don't hurt. I'd imagine most females feel the same when they see a sprinter with tree trunk sized legs in a tight pair of shorts.


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

cyclingthroughlife said:


> Obviously you are not married. Everyone knows that after 10 years of marriage, you look forward to riding a bike more than you do to sex (with your spouse, that is), and after a bike ride, the last thing you want is sex with your spouse...


HA... I'm almost there. I fit both of these scenarios. I've been married 2.5 years and look forward to riding to get away from the wifey, but also still have the honry factor after as long as the ride wasn't a total hell ride.

Craig


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

filtersweep said:


> Are you a female, biking over cobblestones?


Two French girls are riding their bikes home from school. It starts to get dark, and one of them notices that they're in an unfamiliar neighborhood.

"I've never come this way before," she says nervously.

"It's the cobblestones," her friend replies.


----------



## HCross73 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd say it's the pressure on your junk. Thought it might have the opposite effect....


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

heathb said:


> I'd imagine most females feel the same when they see a sprinter with tree trunk sized legs in a tight pair of shorts.


back in 5...


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Munro said:


> I am kind of disappointed in reading this... only my vision seems to improve.


same physiology

different set of blood vessels

rotten luck


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*really?*



rugger said:


> She's typically more than willing to take adavantage of me, so no problem there,


Are there more womens like your girlfriend around? I'm tired of my girlfriends who all have names that end in .JPG.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

*It took you 10 years?*



cyclingthroughlife said:


> Obviously you are not married. Everyone knows that after 10 years of marriage, you look forward to riding a bike more than you do to sex (with your spouse, that is), and after a bike ride, the last thing you want is sex with your spouse...


Heck, I've only been married for 15 months. When it's nice out, no question I'd rather be on the bike. When it's the cold Michigan winter as now the trainer still has 50/50 odds.........


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Lab Worker said:


> Two French girls are riding their bikes home from school. It starts to get dark, and one of them notices that they're in an unfamiliar neighborhood.
> 
> "I've never come this way before," she says nervously.
> 
> "It's the cobblestones," her friend replies.


later in the shower one girl says to her friend "wheres the soap?" to which her friend says "yes it does but don't worry there's plenty left".


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

Fixed said:


> Are there more womens like your girlfriend around? I'm tired of my girlfriends who all have names that end in .JPG.


yeah, but you'd have to move to Maine.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> back in 5...


nice!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Blood flow. Sitting on a bike saddle restricts blood flow in "the region" and when you get off the saddle, the blood starts to flow, in all directions, thus causing a little "wood" for males.

Actually read this in an article last summer.

It explained why everytime I stopped at a convenience store during a ride, I got a little excited no matter what the clerk looked like. And that was a real relief since they weren't all female.


----------



## Glenn D. (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd give up meals and change Conti tires on Sun rims for a hour to get my wife going. I'm 47 and we've been together 9 years and I still can't get enough of her. 

Would that she had the same libido.

Glenn D.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

gh1 said:


> Do you ride with a pack of female cyclists?


would love that


----------

